# Add a word, ruin a movie.



## spookytwigg

So the rules are simple, you take a title to a film and you add a word to completely change the meaning. 

Here are a couple of examples

*What to expect when your expecting rain

Avengers assemble furniture

The kiddie fiddler on the roof*

Lets see your best ones!


----------



## smithnwesson

Pillow Fight Club

The Italian Blow Job


----------



## MattB

Fluffy Poltergeist...


----------



## smithnwesson

Never Been Kissed There

Rear Window Defroster

(This is fun!)


----------



## MattB

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre Avoided


----------



## smithnwesson

On Golden Shower Pond


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lean On The Professional


----------



## smithnwesson

The Fairy Godfather


----------



## nitewriter

The School of Rock Bass

A clear and present danger mouse

The cheese Wiz

A clockwork orange smoothie


----------



## spookytwigg

The school of Christian rock

Romeo and Juliet Lewis


----------



## nitewriter

The greatest show boat on earth

Neptune's Daughter - inlaw

Sophie's Choice Steak

Commando Briefs


----------



## Tad

Roller Blade Runner

Full Metal Dinner Jacket

The Kings English Muffin

The Breakfast Club Sandwich

And for some reason, I keep thinking of homophones (same pronunciation, different spellingI think that is the right word?)

Citizen Candy-Cane

Tie-Dye Hard


----------



## spookytwigg

Batman returns gifts


----------



## RabbitScorpion

The Pinball Wizard of Oz

Detroit, population: 9,000

Dr. oh no

Dental Plan 9 from Outer Space


----------



## Adamantoise

_The_ Contract _Terminator_
Bath _Scum_
Dead_ Showgirls_
Internet _Troll_
_Batman Forever _Alone


----------



## MattB

Star Wars Remastered


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

1. Annie Get Your _Tommy_ Gun

2. Clear and Present _'Carlos Danger'_ (tee hee)

3. The Bad News _Care_ Bears

4. They Died With Their _Go-Go_ Boots On

:doh:


----------



## moore2me

1. Hello Dollywood

2. The Lone Ranger's Pacifier

3. Caddyshack of Horror

4. I Married The Creature From The Black Lagoon.


----------



## one2one

The Sound of Polka Music

Gone With the Breaking Wind


----------



## MattB

Mars Bar Attacks


----------



## one2one

Dirty Nuns Dancing


----------



## nitewriter

Dirty dancing bears

Wall Street Cleaning

Full metal dinner jacket

Zombie Apocolypse now


----------



## MattB

Dirty Stinky Harry


----------



## CleverBomb

Weekend at Bernie Madoff's
The Blues Clues Brothers
Forbidden Dance Planet
The Fairy Godfather Beaten to it, alas...
Kill Senate Bill 2
The Life of Pi r^2
Star Trek: The Stop-Motion Picture
Dyson Sharknado (not really a made-for-cable movie anymore; it's an infomercial)
Cool Whip&#8482; World
The Towering Disco Inferno
The Fifth Honda Element
Wiener-Dog Day Afternoon
2001: A Kerbal Space Odyssey
AfterBirth of a Nation
Breaking 2: Diesel-Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Iannathedriveress

American Lie


----------



## moore2me

1. North and South Breakdance

2. Do Androids Dream of Grilling Electric Sheep?

3. Lassie, Don't Come Home

4. Citizen Candy Kane


----------



## CleverBomb

Point Break Dance
The English Sheepdog Patient
Saturday Night Fever Blister
Psycho Chicken
School of Rock Lobster
My Own Private Idaho Potato
Easy Bake Rider
The Shoe Shining
Children of the Candy Corn
Village People of the Damned


----------



## spookytwigg

Going home alone


----------



## nitewriter

Athlete's Footloose

The Gerald Butler

Smokey and the Burrito Bandit


----------



## spookytwigg

Ok, here we go.

The wonder woman in black

The boy wonder in the striped pajamas

Sexual predator

Pretty average woman

Super 8 inch

Batman begins Pilates


----------



## MattB

Elbow Grease


----------



## smithnwesson

Here's a seasonal one: *The Life of Pumpkin Pi*.


----------



## moore2me

1. Red Badge of Discouragement

2. Anna Karenina, Rodeo Clown

3. Bloopers from Fellini's Satyricon 

4. Cat People & Hairballs


----------



## bbwbud

Porn Star Wars

The Trouble With Dirty Harry

The Longest Wiz

Sex Toys in the Attic

The French Kiss Connection

Twelve Angry Insurance Men

Trouser Snakes on a Plane


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

1. _Make It_ Rain Man

2. She Wore A Yellow _Gibbon_

3. _Gnat_woman

4. Poseidon Adventure(s) _In Babysitting_

5. Reversal of Fortune _Cookies_

6. Pie_makers_ Of The Caribbean

7. The Longest _Shard_

8. Saving Ryan's Privates { a little switcheroo. lol}


----------



## Tad

some more....

Shindler's grocery list

Clash of the Retail Titans

Ghost Car Busters

Groundhog Day Care


----------



## nitewriter

Star Jones Wars

The Empire State Strikes Back

Return of the Jedi Clampett


----------



## Weirdo890

The Thing From Another Burger World


----------



## spookytwigg

Friends with housing benefits

Howls bowel moving castle


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Kick-Bass
French Miss


----------



## Dmitra

And God Created Wonder Woman

The Seventh Harbor Seal

Something About Mary Poppins

Brazil Wax

Batman Begins Burping

The Bathtub Ring

The Christmas Cottage Cheese


----------



## nitewriter

The Lord of the Onion Rings

The Sound of Polka Music

The two Radio Towers

The Return of the King Kong


----------



## daddyoh70

Mars Attacks Pluto
Die Hard Batteries
Carrie Underwood
Pacific Rim Job


----------



## spookytwigg

The iron man who knew too much.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bars
Jurassic Bark
The Porn Identity
The Temple Of Boom


----------



## LeoGibson

The Cavity Searchers


----------



## MattB

Invasion of the Body Image Snatchers


----------



## Weirdo890

The Pants Fly


----------



## MattB

Flintstones Meet The Parents


----------



## Weirdo890

The Great Badger Race


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Sequels to _Dr. Oh No_: 

_From Russia with Platonic Love

Goldfinger Food

Thunderball Pen

You Only Live Large Twice

On Her Majesty's Secret Escort Service

The Man with the Golden Water Gun

The Spy who Never Loved Me

Harvest Moonraker

A View to a Kill Switch

Die Trying Another Day_


----------



## moore2me

1. Taras Bulba Cross-Dresser

2. Frankenstein's Childcare :bow:

3. Anna & The King of Siam's Carwash

4. Sweet n' Sour Porky Pig Cartoon

5. Ben Hur Muleskinner


----------



## FreeThinker

Flo, Eddie and The Cruisers.

"If we can't be middle-of-the-road, there's no point in ever playing music again."


----------



## CleverBomb

Peter Pan's Labyrinth

The Longest Yard Sale

The Angry Birds (Tippi Hedron. Flightless spherical birds. Slinghots.)

Airport Tycoon '77

Cloud Charles Atlas

Fast Times at Ridgemont Junior High

Three Days of the Gossamer Condor (link because if you're under 45 you probably don't know what I'm talking about even if you recognized the movie title)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pacific Brim
Bart's War
Fucker: The Man and His Dream
Plush
Bad Toys
RoboSlop


----------



## moore2me

1. Prisoner of Dominatrix Zenda

2. Breakfast at Tiffany's Dumpster

3. Jurassic Park Steakhouse

4. Best Little Whorehouse Isn't In Texas

5. Charlotte's Web of Lies


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

1. Porn On the Fourth of July

2. An Orifice and a Gentleman

3. An Orifice and a Gentleman's Agreement

4. G*A*S*H* (love the movie M*A*S*H*)

5. _Afraid of_ Wuthering Heights

6. The Breakfast Club Sandwich

7. St. _Tickle Me_ Elmo's Fire

8. 16 _Roman_ Candles


----------



## Weirdo890

Pacific Rim Job


----------



## spookytwigg

Once upon a time in the west country


----------



## Dmitra

The Meaning of Life Cereal.


----------



## spookytwigg

Sex toy story
Woman in black mascara
The Crow impersonator


----------



## bbwbud

Plan Sixty 9 From Outer Space

Contact High Noon

The French Tickler Connection

Pearl Necklace Harbor

Animal Out House

Jurassic Trailer Park


----------



## Weirdo890

Fargo Trucks

Sex Elf

Grocery Scanners

Illegal Aliens


----------



## absintheparty

A Clockwork Orange Julius


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dr. Strangedove


----------



## RabbitScorpion

bbwbud said:


> Plan Sixty 9 From Outer Space
> 
> <snip>



Actually done in 1993! (No, I have not seen it)


----------



## moore2me

1. Dr. Zhivago, Tax Attorney

2. A Tale of Two City Kittens

3. Westworld Kiddy-Day

4. Debbie Does Dallas Catering

5.The Grapes of Wrath Chateau '29


----------



## Weirdo890

Dirty Harry's Socks


----------



## spookytwigg

Men in black fingerpaint


----------



## CleverBomb

Men In Black Face. (Well, the topic involves RUINING a film, and this would, wouldn't it?)


----------



## largenlovely

CleverBomb said:


> Point Break Dance
> The English Sheepdog Patient
> Saturday Night Fever Blister
> Psycho Chicken
> School of Rock Lobster
> My Own Private Idaho Potato
> Easy Bake Rider
> The Shoe Shining
> Children of the Candy Corn
> Village People of the Damned



Saturday night fever blister almost made me choke on my cheez-it's Lmao


----------



## spookytwigg

12 relatively angry men


----------



## largenlovely

Butt pirates of the Caribbean .....not that there's anything wrong with that

Riding miss daisy

Dead head's poet society

The Harry Truman show

Fight club med

Resident doctor evil


----------



## nitewriter

The greatest story _never_ ever told

Airplane - The _worst_ Movie

Midnight _bathroom_ run


----------



## MattB

Iron Lung Man


----------



## spookytwigg

Love actually sucks
Four wedding DJS and a funeral


----------



## bbwbud

Rosemary's Baby Mama

Run Silent, Run Deep Throat

Rear Action Window

Dog Day Afternoon Delight

The Dirty Conversation

Brokeback Mountain Goat

Quiz Peep Show

White Heat Rash

Notary Public Enemy

Double D Indemnity


----------



## spookytwigg

Brazil nuts


----------



## nitewriter

The Wizard of Doctor Oz


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Wedding Ringer
Spy Lids


----------



## nitewriter

The French _Kiss_ Connection


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

1. Texas Chainsaw _Masquerade Party_

2. Revenge of the _Turds_

3. The Great Escape to Witch Mountain *2 movies in one*

4. Midnight in the Garden of Good and _Plenty_ candy

5. The Prince of Tide's Laundry Detergent

6. The _Scrapple_ Dumpling Gang

7. The Wizard of _Uzbekistan_


----------



## bbwbud

Godfather III way...

Moby Throbbing Dick...

Chariots of Fire Water...

Young Mr. Lincoln Continental...

An Officer and a Gentleman Hamster....(yes, I know it's not true, but it's still funny!)

Murder by Mega Death...

The Exhumed Remains of the Day...


----------



## nitewriter

Howard's _Rear_ End

Duck Soup _Spoon_

Howard the _AFLAC_ Duck

A Day at the _Submarine_ Races


----------



## CleverBomb

Citizen _Kandye_ Kane


----------



## Iannathedriveress

It's a not so wonderful life


----------



## spookytwigg

Django unchained melody


----------



## FreeThinker

Proof that I need to get a life:


Smilla's Sense Of *Yellow* Snow
Don't go there


Yellow Submarine *Sandwich*
It's no longer a blue cheese world. Where will I go?


The Sound Of Music *Majors*
PHDs in C&W and R&B


Starsky, *Dinette* And Hutch
They're the complete matching set


Four Weddings And A Funeral *Director*
Is that well-dressed man a friend of the bride or the groom?


*Condensed* Milk
15-minute biopic of the leading gay-rights advocate


The *Angry* Birds
_Hitch_ your bird, _cock_ your finger, and let fly!


Clash Of The *Network* Titans
Oh, gods, really?


*C.S.I.:* Congo
Running out of _Who_ songs to use as theme music


Driving Miss Daisy *Bonkers*
Are we there yet?


*Rambo,* Home Alone
Hey, nowadays he's cuter than Macaulay Culkin


*Adam* Westworld
All the robots, twice the caffeine


The Crying *Board* Game
Spoiler alert: The _move two spaces_ square sends you back


The English *Are* Patient
Flippin' movie is longer than the actual hospital stay


Bloody Sunday *Drivers*
Get off my road!


*Nursing* Home Alone
You never visit me


The *Slop* Bucket List
Go empty that thing before I die from the stench


The *Swedish* Godfather
Feerst ve tekken de horsey head...


*Buddy* Capone
An American-Italian comedian who puts the _silly_ in _Sicily_


Singing In The *Acid* Rain
I'm stinging in the rain...


*Swedish* Meatballs
His parents wanted to send him to camp since the day he was Bjorn


*Fruit* Stand By Me
I think these peaches came of age a while ago...


The *Inconvenient* Texas Chainsaw Massacre
More Gore than ever before


The *Tony* Blair Witch Project
Film students Labour to make a documentary on a local legend.


*Facebook* Friends with Benefits
The sex is great, but conversation with you is like talking to a wall.


*Buick* Apollo 13
Detroit, we have a problem


The *Nutty* Exorcist
A child is demonically possessed: Hilarity ensues


and finally



Free*Thinker's* Willy
The uncut version, nominated for best short feature


----------



## MrSensible

(Awesome thread idea )

Half Baked Potato

The Fifth Element Boron

Starship Super Troopers

Alien vs. Predator Drones


----------



## MrSensible

FreeThinker said:


> _-snip-_



If I had anymore rep left to give right now, you'd be getting it .


----------



## ohiofa

Empty Polyester Jacket

Some Country For Age Challenged Males

William & Teddy's Aweful Inactivity


----------



## spookytwigg

Harry potter and the Philosophers kidney stone


----------



## MrSensible

"Saving Private Ryan Seacrest" 

We are trying to ruin movies, aren't we? Har har.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Hunger Games: Catching Liar


----------



## Mr Gosh

Resident Evil: *Anal* Apocalypse

Drugstore *Rapist* Cowboy

Red *Panties* Dawn

Half Baked *Beans*

The Bell *End* Jar

The *Sex* Machinist

Die Hard *On*

Twilight: Breaking *Into* Dawn

The *Faeces* Collector

The *Anal* Punisher

Pitch Perfect *Tents*

The *Un-*Amazing Spider-Man

Shutter *Door* Island

X-Men First Class *Wankers*

Old *Balls* School

Lord Of The *Pubic* Flies

Not Another *Pre-*Teen Movie

xXx 2: *Catheterophilia*

12 Years A *Sex* Slave

*Drunk* Taxi Driver

Requiem For A *Wet* Dream

Singing *Naked* In The Rain

*Syphilitic* Snatch

Cool Hand *Job* Luke

Gone With The *Arse* Wind

Million Dollar Baby *Killer*

Black *Lung* Swan

East*Enders* Of Eden

That's all I can think of for now. Phew!


----------



## spookytwigg

Silent Benny Hill


----------



## Weirdo890

Black Swan Droppings
Paint Your Wagon Pink
Rosemary's Baby Diaper
Casablanca Ghettos
The Great Swan Boat Race


----------



## nitewriter

The Phantom of the _soap_ Opera


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Baseball Batman


----------



## RabbitScorpion

It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World Bank


----------



## nitewriter

The Shawshank _Coupon_ Redemption


----------



## nitewriter

Catch me if you can _can_


----------



## ODFFA

The Kings _Abdication_ Speech
Boooo!

The _Successful_ Exorcism of Emily Rose
Wasn't it, though?

_Free_ WALL-E
Just a suggestion

Kill Bill _OReilly_
Also just a suggestion

Theres Something _Weird_ About Mary
Just sayin'

Schindlers _Bucket_ List
You never know....

Invictus _Prime_
I wouldn't mess with him


----------



## daddyoh70

Twilight Saga: Breaking _Red_ Dawn
Citizen _Big Daddy_ Kane
Bonnie _Franklin_ and Clyde
Jackass Presents: Bad Grandpa _Munster_


----------



## nitewriter

Mary Poppins _Fresh_


----------



## CleverBomb

Seven Brides for Seven Mario Brothers

Flash Gordon Hinkley


----------



## RabbitScorpion

They Died With Their Boots on Layaway.

Frozen Vegetables.


----------



## Weirdo890

The Bathroom Haunting


----------



## nitewriter

American _Bandstand_ Hustle


----------



## spookytwigg

The wolf cub of wall street


----------



## Weirdo890

The _Drag_ Queen


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Some of these have probably already been posted here...

_Slack_ Jaws

I Am _Hooker_ Number Four

_Ethnic_ Minority Report

Ferris Bueller's Day _Jerking_ Off

Natural Born _Buzz_ Killers

_Sexual_ Predator

Alice In _Redneck_ Wonderland

The _Shoe_ Shining


----------



## luvmybhm

the sound of _hold_ music


----------



## spookytwigg

logans fun run


----------



## luvmybhm

mister magorium's wonder _bra_ emporium


----------



## FreeThinker

White Power Christmas
It just got colder


----------



## luvmybhm

east of Barbara Eden

full metal sports jacket

free chilly willy

pricilla presley queen of the desert

no country for dirty old men

dirt road house

i could do this all night...lol


----------



## AuntHen

Dallas _Wig _Buyers Club

Top _Water _Gun

Tootsie _Roll_

The Big _Gulp _Chill

St. Elmo's _Forest _Fire

Pretty In Pink _Panties_


----------



## Blackhawk2293

First Contaminated Blood

Robin Hood Prince of Oxygen Thieves 

The Incestuous Family

Speed Dealer 

Switch Blade Runner 

Reign of Fire Ants 

You've Got Junk Mail 

Night of the Living Brain Dead 

(fans of Asian movies will get the next few)

Project A Hole 

Infernal Machine Affairs 

Police Brutality Story 

Once Upon a Time Made in China


----------



## spookytwigg

IP address man


----------



## luvmybhm

the seedless grapes of wrath


----------



## spookytwigg

Enter the dragon fruit


----------



## Rojodi

Gone With the _Passed_ Wind
The Magnificent Seven _Eleven_


----------



## spookytwigg

Girl with the dragon fruit tattoo

Girl who played with fire lighters


----------



## luvmybhm

raging red bull

don't say anything

man in the the iron man mask

shutter bug island

judge dredd-ful


----------



## Aust99

The rule book thief


----------



## AuntHen

Tuff _Astro _Turf

The Man Without a Face_Book_

The _Headless _Man From Snowy River 

The African _Drag _Queen (actually this may have been a better movie)

The Birdcage _Poop_


----------



## nitewriter

Sorry I'm adding 3 words to this:

12 Years a Slave Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Rojodi

Jurassic _MacArthur _Park..imagine the size of the cake left out in the rain :doh:

E.T. _& A_


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Smokey and the _Skoal_ Bandit
_Big _ Red Dawn


----------



## AuntHen

Rocky _Road_

Gone With The Wind _Chimes_

The Last _Burger_ King Of Scotland

Good Will Hunting _Wabbits_

A Few Good _Looking _Men


----------



## spookytwigg

Reservoir hot dogs


----------



## MrSensible

Jurassic Industrial Park (This one actually has possibilities...)

Schindler's Shopping List 

Oakland Raiders of the Lost Ark

The Soylent Green Mile

What Wet Dreams May Come (Hope this isn't already a porno or something.)


----------



## MrSensible

fat9276 said:


> Rocky _Road_
> 
> Gone With The Wind _Chimes_
> 
> The Last _Burger_ King Of Scotland
> 
> Good Will Hunting _Wabbits_
> 
> A Few Good _Looking _Men





spookytwigg said:


> Reservoir hot dogs



Damn, wish I wasn't out of rep already . That wabbits one especially... lol.


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrSensible said:


> Jurassic Industrial Park (This one actually has possibilities...)
> 
> Schindler's Shopping List
> 
> Oakland Raiders of the Lost Ark
> 
> The Soylent Green Mile
> 
> What Wet Dreams May Come (Hope this isn't already a porno or something.)



LOL What Wet Dreams May Come... I have seen What Dreams May Come, and you just ruined it for me, thanks!


----------



## MrSensible

x0emnem0x said:


> LOL What Wet Dreams May Come... I have seen What Dreams May Come, and you just ruined it for me, thanks!



Working as intended.


----------



## AuntHen

The _Burnt _Bridges of Madison County

Silence of the _Roasted _Lambs

Django: Unchained _Melody_

The Firm _Buns_


----------



## luvmybhm

a funny thing happened on the way to the DIMS forum


----------



## AuntHen

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire _Ants_

The Lake _Out_House

Saturday Night _Scarlet _Fever


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Little House on the Urban Prairie


----------



## RabbitScorpion

nitewriter said:


> Sorry I'm adding 3 words to this:
> 
> 12 Years a Slave Driving Miss Daisy



This could be the beginning of a new category: 
"The double/triple feature from Hell" - i.e., an amusing combination of movies when seen together on a marquee.

You started it, I'll be second.

Hindenburg
Gone With the Wind

Forrest Gump
Knocked Up
Little Miss Sunshine

Sixteen Candles
The 99 Steps
The Towering Inferno


----------



## moore2me

luvmybhm said:


> ]a funny thing happened on the way to the DIMS forum [/B]



And I have a second idea for a sprout of this beautiful movie word marriage. How about a line or two of dialogue or a song that would go with the new title ? . . . . .


"Something appealing.
Something apaulling,
Something for everyone,
A comedy tonight!"

(I got lucky - the original lyrics fit right in!) M2M


----------



## FreeThinker

*The Fantastic Four Cylinder*
I'd show you a trailer, but the theater is on a hill


----------



## swamptoad

*Doors Knocked Up*


----------



## swamptoad

fat9276 said:


> The Hunger Games: Catching Fire _Ants_
> 
> The Lake _Out_House
> 
> Saturday Night _Scarlet _Fever



nice ones!


----------



## swamptoad

The Blues Clues Brothers


----------



## Snow Angel

The Breakfast club sandwich


----------



## Snow Angel

Home Alone Again


----------



## Snow Angel

Top Hat Gun


----------



## swamptoad

Midterms Of Endearment


----------



## swamptoad

MOVIES .....


Batman Begins College&#8232;

The Longest Yard Sale&#8232;

Charlottes Web Cam



 :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker

swamptoad said:


> Charlottes Web Cam



Speaking of which...how do I get that to stop popping up on my screen when I'm...er...researching?


----------



## swamptoad

FreeThinker said:


> Speaking of which...how do I get that to stop popping up on my screen when I'm...er...researching?




those darn adds :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker

*Mission Position: Impossible*
Use your imagination




.


----------



## swamptoad

The Brave Little Toaster Strudel


----------



## Snow Angel

Jurassic Park Bench


----------



## CleverBomb

Reprised in a different direction: 

The Shining _Path_. 
(Jack Nicholson loses a war against inner demons, ghosts, and the Communist insurgency in Peru.)


----------



## CleverBomb

This is the End _Zone_.

(Football just got a little more apocalyptic.)


----------



## swamptoad

Lady and The Super Tramp


----------



## kizzylove

The man in the iron halloween mask


----------



## bayone

_Blade Runner-up._

About and android who wasn't *quite* better than human.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Superbad herpes


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Schindler's Bucket List


----------



## Saisha

Batman Begins Badminton


----------



## FreeThinker

*Gilligan: Teen Wolf*


----------



## MattB

Nipple Twister


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Fifty Window Shades of Gray

Fifty Shades of Gray Poupon


----------



## MsBrightside

These are great--thanks to spookytwigg for the thread idea and FreeThinker for bumping it. 


MattB said:


> Nipple Twister


Oh my! Sounds a bit painful, yet perhaps more compelling than the original. 


RabbitScorpion said:


> Fifty Window Shades of Gray
> 
> Fifty Shades of Gray Poupon


Both of these are great, but I especially like the second one.

A few more:
The Bee Sting
Vanilla Ice Age
The Bridge Tournament on the River Kwai
There Will Be Blood Pudding
Peter Panhandler
The Exterminator
Men in Black Tights
Thighmaster and Commander
The Hunt for Red October Squash
The Kindergarten Graduate
The Algebra Notebook


----------



## wrenchboy

Batman Begins Crying
Escape to Bitch Mountain (but why?)
Bareback Mountain (the sequel)
The Wizard of Snozberries
Spy Figs
The Barf Bucket List
Bill and Teds So-so Adventure
Hunger Games:Catching Food (too much work, id rather buy it)
Pretty in Pink Icing
Seven Brides for Seven Courses
Singing in the Damm Rain
Fast Times at Ridgemonts Thighs


----------



## wrenchboy

Sleeping with the Enema
Anchor Man The Legend of Ron Jeremy


----------



## wrenchboy

Maybe another thread should be started for the real titles on a marque. 
The Wedding Singer
Knocked Up
The Smurffs


----------



## wrenchboy

Driving Over Miss Daisy


----------



## fuelingfire

The Fast and the Furious Dump


----------



## wrenchboy

Malcom X-rated (this movie is rated pg-13)


----------



## CleverBomb

MsBrightside said:


> These are great--thanks to spookytwigg for the thread idea and FreeThinker for bumping it.
> 
> Oh my! Sounds a bit painful, yet perhaps more compelling than the original.
> 
> Both of these are great, but I especially like the second one.
> 
> A few more:
> The Bee Sting
> Vanilla Ice Age
> The Bridge Tournament on the River Kwai
> There Will Be Blood Pudding
> Peter Panhandler
> The Exterminator
> Men in Black Tights
> Thighmaster and Commander
> The Hunt for Red October Squash
> The Kindergarten Graduate
> The Algebra Notebook


Can't rep right now, but there are a few gems in there.


----------



## MsBrightside

^Thanks, this is fun! 

Harry Potter and the Chamber Pot of Secrets
A Beautiful Mind Meld
The Evil Dead Head
High Before Noon
The Last Emperor Penguin
The Piano Mover
Braveheart Transplant

And sometimes it's all in a name:
All About Eve Plumb
What About Bob Saget
Lawrence Welk of Arabia


----------



## youareneverready

Home Secretary
Girl Rudely Interrupted
The Breakfast Club Sandwich
Not Being John Malkovich


----------



## jamesdevise

Schindler's Shopping List
Monsters ball-sack


----------



## wrenchboy

Good Swill Hunting -Farmer only wants the best for his pigs
Good Swell Hunting-A favorite of straight women and gay men
Good Swell Hunting part 2-Enjoyed by FAs and feeders
Good Will Bunting-baseball player takes one for the team
Good Will Bundting-trying to be a chef at Mc Donalds


----------



## luvmybhm

the imitation cheese game


----------



## MattB

Rosemary's Baby Pooped
One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest Safely
Harry Ate The Hendersons (spoiler alert)


----------



## MsBrightside

Million Dollar Baby Co-Pay
The Extracellular Matrix
Touch of Evil Knievel
Network Outage
Ill Before Sunrise
The Red Baron Pizza
The Ditch Witches of Eastwick
Tank Top Battalion


----------



## MsBrightside

Big Birdman
The Good Earthworm
A Starfish is Born
Mr. Smith Goes to Yakima, Washington
Miracle Whip on 34th Street
Jamie Oliver!
The French Fry Connection
Raging Bullfrog
Chain Letters from Iwo Jima


----------



## luvmybhm

the bottled water diviner 

kingsman: the secret shopper service

regretting last knights


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Inside Outtakes


----------



## FreeThinker

Gorillas In The Sierra Mist
Clean-up on aisle three...again.


----------



## dwesterny

MsBrightside said:


> Tank Top Battalion


Word added, not ruined. I would watch.

Dirty Dances with Wolves
Blue Velvet Curtains
Easy Rider Lawnmower
A Clockwork Orange Julius
Rocky Road
Overnight Watchmen
2001 Dalmatians
Full Metal Dinner Jacket
Gangbangs of New York (sorry!)
Empire of the Sun Chips
Kill Mr. Bill
See-Saw





Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Read through, hopefully not duplicating any

Singing in the acid rain
The seven year jock itch
Paths of morning glory
Of lab mice and men
Nobody's april fool
Rural Hamlet


----------



## bbwbud

Hmmm...

The Fairy Godfather
Bang the Drum Majorette Slowly
Saturday Night Dengue Fever
Porn Star Wars
Airport Lounge
On Golden Showers Pond
It's a Wonderful Life Sentence


----------



## MsBrightside

FreeThinker said:


> Gorillas In The Sierra Mist
> Clean-up on aisle three...again.


Good one, FT! 



dwesterny said:


> Word added, not ruined. I would watch.
> 
> Dirty Dances with Wolves
> Blue Velvet Curtains
> Easy Rider Lawnmower
> A Clockwork Orange Julius
> Rocky Road
> Overnight Watchmen
> 2001 Dalmatians
> Full Metal Dinner Jacket
> Gangbangs of New York (sorry!)
> Empire of the Sun Chips
> Kill Mr. Bill
> See-Saw


 
You probably would.  

That being said, I laughed at all of your titles. Especially Empire of the Sun Chips and Kill Mr. Bill. Oh, noooooo!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Read through, hopefully not duplicating any
> 
> Singing in the acid rain
> The seven year jock itch
> Paths of morning glory
> Of lab mice and men
> Nobody's april fool
> Rural Hamlet


 
Nice, Xyantha.  

Your last one reminded me of a real town in Illinois called Hamel that named a new housing development Hamelot. (I know this has more to do with King Arthur than Hamlet, but that's just the weird way my brain works.)



bbwbud said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> The Fairy Godfather
> Bang the Drum Majorette Slowly
> Saturday Night Dengue Fever
> Porn Star Wars
> Airport Lounge
> On Golden Showers Pond
> It's a Wonderful Life Sentence


 
I'm still laughing at the Drum Majorette one. As a former biologist, I also enjoyed the way you managed to work a flavivirus reference in there!


----------



## bbwbud

The Bad News Gummi Bears
Contact High Anxiety
Grand Theft Auto Erotica
Full Metal Dinner Jacket
Last Tango in Plaster of Paris (OK that's two words, but one is really small)


----------



## dwesterny

Sex Toy Story
Terri Gross's Interview with the Vampire
The World's Fastest Indian Takeout
Unoriginal Sin
Hang em WhIle High
Sling Blade Runner


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> *Sex Toy Story*
> Terri Gross's Interview with the Vampire
> The World's Fastest Indian Takeout
> Unoriginal Sin
> Hang em WhIle High
> Sling Blade Runner


 
Spooky beat you to that one (post #61), but it's still a winner. I'll never be able to look at that movie the same way again. 

The E-Reader
The Dollar General
Oliver North!/Oliver North by Northwest (take your pick)
Total Product Recall
The Green Mile Marker
The Daily Double
Life of Brian Williams


----------



## RabbitScorpion

River of No Return Bottles


----------



## swamptoad

Jurassic World Horticulture


----------



## Snow Angel

Hawaiian Punch Drunk Love


----------



## swamptoad

A Christmas Breakdancing Story


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Mockingjay Leno


----------



## bbwbud

Bridge work of spies
Service Animal House


----------



## swamptoad

Titanic Cupcakes


----------



## MsBrightside

_Adam's Rib_eye
_The_ Glue _Gun in Betty Lou's Handbag_
_She's Having a Baby_ Ruth
_The Scarlet Letter_ Opener
_My Little Pony_ Keg
_Must Love_ Hot _Dogs_
Cookie _Monster's Ball_
_McHale's Navy_ Beans
_The Man Who Loved_ Inflatable _Women_
_The Last_ Lemonade _Stand_
_Last Tango in Paris_, Illinois
_Hannibal_, Missouri
_The Lady_bug _Killers_
_A _Hershey's _Kiss Before Dying_
_The Firm _Handshake
_Desperately Seeking Susan_ Lucci
_Lady and the Tramp_ Stamp
_The Last American Hero_ Sandwich
Bea _Arthur_
_Born_ Gluten-_Free_
AMC_ Gremlins_
Bob _Hope Floats_
_The Amateur_ Surgeon


----------



## bbwbud

The Greatest Peep Show on Earth
Adam West Side Story
East of Barbara Eden
Village People of the Damned
Diary of a Mad Magazine Housewife
The Brink's Blow Job


----------



## luvmybhm

MsBrightside said:


> _Adam's Rib_eye
> _A _Hershey's _Kiss Before Dying_




I think you have found the title of the Lifetime movie they will do about my life. LOL.


----------



## MattB

Insidious Chickadee
The Shining Example
The Jaws Singer
Paranormal Activity Debunked
Pet Seminary


----------



## MsBrightside

luvmybhm said:


> I think you have found the title of the Lifetime movie they will do about my life. LOL.


I know what you mean--at least we can die happy. 



MattB said:


> Insidious Chickadee
> The Shining Example
> The Jaws Singer
> Paranormal Activity Debunked
> Pet Seminary


Nice! I pictured the insidious chickadee looking something like this:


----------



## CleverBomb

MattB said:


> The Jaws Singer


Boo. Hiss. (i.e.: good one!)


> Pet Seminary


Great, now I've got a Ramones earworm. 
Thanks. 
I think.


----------



## FreeThinker

Kinky *Friedman's* Boots
Ride 'em, Shoeboy









Look this up. It's funnier than you think.


----------



## luvmybhm

FreeThinker said:


> Kinky *Friedman's* Boots
> Ride 'em, Shoeboy
> 
> 
> Look this up. It's funnier than you think.



i love that movie! 

i did google the friedman's thing...thought for a minute when i saw large sizes and ladies shoes on the website that it was gonna get all thigh high red patent leather sexy in here...

dang it. they are just normal shoes.


----------



## FreeThinker

luvmybhm said:


> i love that movie!
> 
> i did google the friedman's thing...thought for a minute when i saw large sizes and ladies shoes on the website that it was gonna get all thigh high red patent leather sexy in here...
> 
> dang it. they are just normal shoes.



Actually, I was making a play on his song "Ride 'Em Jewboy". The title sounds offensive only until you hear the beautiful song.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

The Gilligan's Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## FreeThinker

Self-Love, Actually
Use the other bathroom; I'm _busy!_


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Deadpool Chlorine

Suicide Prevention Squad


----------



## wrenchboy

Secret lives of human pets
Suicide solution squad 
Office Christmas sex party 
Fantastic bbws and where to find them 
Fantastic buffets and where to find them 
Boo! A Madea Halloween dud
The girl on the sex train
The magnificent 7 orgasms
Harry pothead and the sorceress stoned


----------



## wrenchboy

Sorcerers (sorry should have checked!)=


----------



## wrenchboy

No country for old flaccid men
Breakfast at Tiffanys legs
A tale of two clittys.


----------



## Tad

Manchester by the See-Saw

Finding Dory’s Drugs

Doctor Strange Love (oh, wait ….. ! )


----------



## bbwbud

After Birth of a Nation
Lactose Intolerance
It's a Wonderful half-life
The magnificent seven inches
On golden showers pond
The African Drag Queen


----------



## wrenchboy

social media Fight Club . Rule one talk about social media fight club. Rule two talk about social media fight club.
Cardboard pizza Boxer
The Greasy fried chicken Strangler
(Last 2 are fairly unknown the original title is in caps.)


----------



## wrenchboy

Rambo second Blood. (Whines)But Colonel he shot first!
Seven boxes. Whats in the boxes? Whats in the boxes?
I Know What You ate Last Night
down. The balloon idea didn't work out so well.
Charlie chan and the Chocolate Factory. Plays with chocolate covered potatoes at the dinner table for 2 hours.


----------



## swamptoad

Lemony Snicket's A Series Of Unfortunate Potty-training Events


----------



## nitewriter

Spanx Hidden Figures


----------



## nitewriter

_Onion_ Rings
Manchester by the _Dead_ Sea


----------



## FreeThinker

He's Just Not That *Far* Into You
--Based on a short story


----------



## swamptoad

The Manhattan Project Runway


----------



## nitewriter

Tra La La Land
Guardians of The Ford Galaxy


----------



## swamptoad

Teen Mom Wolf


----------



## nitewriter

Wonder Bra Woman


----------



## Rojodi

Casablanca Down


----------



## DragonFly

Saturday Night Hay Fever


----------



## nitewriter

Blazing Saddles Sores


----------



## Tad

_XL Men_, about a team of larger superheroes

The inevitable sequel: _2XL_ (OK, the movie was X2, but X2L doesn't quite work)

_XL Men: The Last Stand_ wherein their eating gets out of control and they risk never getting up out of bed again (crisis averted by the end of the movie so as not to kill the franchise)

_XL Men: First Class_ yo, these biggies don't fit in economy, and sure don't eat economy!

_XL Men: Meals of Future Past_ in which the team has to go back in time to change some of those first steps that eventually led to total domination by diets foods

(sadly I've not come up with anything for _X Men: Apocalypse_ )


----------



## DragonFly

Super Not Bad 
Broken JAWS


----------



## nitewriter

Atomic Blonde Shampoo ...... hair so clean it glows in the dark!


----------



## nitewriter

The Right Stuff shirt


----------



## DragonFly

An Officer and a Gentleman's Club


----------



## nitewriter

Traffic Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Cynthia

Blow-Up Doll
Grease Fire
Network Administrator


----------



## MattB

Shhhhh! IT!


----------



## nitewriter

My Fair Lady Slipper


----------



## nitewriter

Mother _Board_


----------



## Cynthia

Howard's Rear End

_Okay, yeah, I know it's sophomoric._


----------



## swamptoad

Harry Crumb And The Hendersons


----------



## AmyJo1976

Kingsman: The Golden _Showers_ Circle


----------



## swamptoad

MattB said:


> Shhhhh! IT!



Nice one!

:bow:


----------



## nitewriter

Thank you for your *maid* service


----------



## CPProp

Scott of the Arctic
Born Four
Zoolu
Tom browns School Day
Journey to the Centre of Luton
Half a sixpack


----------



## swamptoad

Bring It On Wednesday


----------



## swamptoad

Boomerang Return Of The Jedi


----------



## Angel

The Gambler shootout.
The Gambler bleeds.
The Gambler folds.
The Gambler flops.

(Sorry, Kenny!)


----------



## Angel

9 1/2 Weeks *late*.


----------



## Rojodi

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire *Sauce*


----------



## Angel

Hope rootbeer Floats


----------



## swamptoad

The X-rated Men


----------



## Rojodi

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's *Family *Stone


----------



## swamptoad

To Not Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## nitewriter

All the money in the _third_ world


----------



## Rojodi

Once Upon a Time in *New *Mexico


----------



## fuelingfire

Not Pitch Perfect


----------



## swamptoad

Land Of The Lost *Puppy*


----------



## CPProp

Reach for the Pie 

Snott of the Antarctic

Prunes of Glory


----------



## MattB

Interview with the Vegan Vampire

Rosemary's Baby Carrots

Breakfast at Smelly Tiffany's

(I'm cooking right now...)


----------



## Never2fat4me

Ava-tarsands


----------



## nitewriter

Jumanji back to the jungle *gym*
Oceans Eleven *oclock*


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

Forrest Banana Gump


----------



## wrenchboy

A Pornstar is Born
The House With a C$%k in it's Walls 
(Sorry I had to go there)


----------



## SneezeCheeze

A Mighty Wind Blows

Leon: The Professional Wrestler

Horton Hears a Who Masturbating

Seven Hundred Pounds


----------



## Funtastic curves

Bad news boys


----------



## swamptoad

When Dirty Harry Met Sally


----------



## Funtastic curves

The X-box files


----------



## swamptoad

80s movie


Enemy Minecraft


----------



## Funtastic curves

Harry toes Potter


----------



## swamptoad

The Empire Records Strikes Back


----------



## Funtastic curves

The Hunt for Red bull October


----------



## squeezablysoft

The Broken English Patient 
School of Rock Bottom 
Fry Kids
Uncle Buck Naked 
Sugar Daddy Daycare
Fifty Shades of Gay
Dwarf Star Wars
The Fresh Prince of Tides Pods

And now the double features:
Clueless in Seattle 
Frozen Mystic Pizza 
I Know What You Did Last Independence Day
It's a Wonderful Life of Pi
Lost Weekend at Bernie's
Eat, Pray, Love, Actually 
This is Where I Leave You, Me, and Dupree 
And last but not least everyone's favorite Breakfast Fight Club at Tiffany's


----------



## nitewriter

Chalkboard boy erased
Life of PI R Squared
Breakfast at Tiffany Trumps
The Private War_t_


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Monster A Go-Go Dancin’
Saturday Night Typhoid Fever
Half-Grizzly Man
No Jobs
Spiderman Misses Homecoming 
The Demolition of Hill House
The Possession Charges
The Kindly Dead
Drag Race Me to Hell
Seemingly Paranormal Activity
Three Men vs. a Baby
Mild Wild West


----------



## nitewriter

The Front _Hall _Runner


----------



## lovembiiiiig

Here's some fun with 1-word titles:

Up Yours
Lock Jaws
Moon Shine
Hand Tremors
Network Difficulties
Nude Beaches


----------



## Funtastic curves

The grinch dies 
Nobody's fool gold


----------



## nitewriter

Widows Peak
Instant dysfunctional family


----------



## Funtastic curves

SWAT flytrap


----------



## swamptoad

Apple Cider House Rules


----------



## nitewriter

Singing in the Rain Forest


----------



## Jay78

Thinner...waistline


----------



## squeezablysoft

nitewriter said:


> Singing in the Rain Forest



I think I saw that movie, except it was called Fern Gully. Pollution never sounded so sexy.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Jay78 said:


> Thinner...waistline



Now THAT sounds like a horror movie!


----------



## LizzieJones

The Spy who never loved me


----------



## agouderia

wrenchboy said:


> A Pornstar is Born



A Starfish is Born....


----------



## LizzieJones

Schindler's Grocery List.


----------



## nitewriter

Lala Land Ho!


----------



## nitewriter

Clams Casino Royale


----------



## Jay78

Green Cookbook


----------



## Jay78

Useless Captain Marvel


----------



## Grizzlybear

Heathers Diet


----------



## nitewriter

Unstoppable appetite


----------



## Rojodi

Operation Varsity Blues

Wait, that might actually be a better movie


----------



## Volt01

the boy in the striped supreme pajamas


----------



## Volt01

_Pillow Fight Club_

_Throw the Die Hard_ 

_Reasonable Speed

Field of Wet Dreams

_


----------



## nitewriter

Charge of the Light Saber Brigade


----------



## MattB

Hereditary Baldness


----------



## Jay78

Plump Gump....his life is a box of chocolates and we know what he’s gonna get!!


----------



## LizzieJones

Jay78 said:


> Plump Gump....his life is a box of chocolates and we know what he’s gonna get!!



Yeah ... fat!!

I could murder a box of chocolates right about now. LOL

Iron Board Man


----------



## LizzieJones

Fight Diarrhea Club

Coming soon to a toilet bowl near you .....


----------



## Jay78

LizzieJones said:


> Fight Diarrhea Club
> 
> Coming soon to a toilet bowl near you .....


Can’t wait for the sequel lmao


----------



## LizzieJones

Saving Private Ryan: Sex-addict


----------



## Jay78

LizzieJones said:


> Saving Private Ryan: Sex-addict


I always thought it would be funny if it were Saving Ryan’s Privates!


----------



## nitewriter

Breakfast at Tiffany's Trump


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Ernest Goes to Jail Forever


----------



## nitewriter

Lady in the Lake Erie


----------



## nitewriter

shake hands with Devil *dogs*


----------



## nitewriter

The Magnificent Seven *up*


----------



## nitewriter

Gone with the Wind *Bag *


----------



## nitewriter

The Maltese *Ford *Falcon


----------



## nitewriter

30 seconds over Tokyo *Rose *


----------



## wrenchboy

Saving Private Ryans Privates


----------



## wrenchboy

Some Like It Hot and fat

Its a Wonderful fat Life

When Harry Met Sally at a buffet

Monte Python and the Holy buffet

Cool Hand job Luke


----------



## wrenchboy

Game of toilet Thrones


----------



## wrenchboy

X


Tad said:


> _XL Men_, about a team of larger superheroes
> 
> The inevitable sequel: _2XL_ (OK, the movie was X2, but X2L doesn't quite work)
> 
> _XL Men: The Last Stand_ wherein their eating gets out of control and they risk never getting up out of bed again (crisis averted by the end of the movie so as not to kill the franchise)
> 
> _XL Men: First Class_ yo, these biggies don't fit in economy, and sure don't eat economy!
> 
> _XL Men: Meals of Future Past_ in which the team has to go back in time to change some of those first steps that eventually led to total domination by diets foods
> 
> (sadly I've not come up with anything for _X Men: Apocalypse_ )



X Men Apocalypse Now


----------



## Emmy

Jay78 said:


> I always thought it would be funny if it were Saving Ryan’s Privates!


this has to be a porn somewhere! Id google but now afraid of what will pop up


----------



## nitewriter

Robin Hood robs from the rich gives to the *Democrats *


----------



## nitewriter

In the heat of the night*mare*


----------



## wrenchboy

Avengers: Rearend Game


----------



## swamptoad

The Mild Punisher


----------



## nitewriter

The Sound of Tuba Music


----------



## swamptoad

Total Dinner Recall


----------



## nitewriter

Duck Soup Tureen


----------



## swamptoad

Days Of Thunder Foot


----------



## nitewriter

Singing in the Rain Barrel


----------



## swamptoad

Platoon Disco


----------



## nitewriter

The Big Sleepover


----------



## nitewriter

Its always fair Weatherman


----------



## Lostonline040

The Capture of Red October


----------



## nitewriter

Inherit the Wind*ow*


----------



## wrenchboy

Casino Royale with Cheese
(James Bond goes to McDonald's in Amsterdam)


----------



## nitewriter

Rear Window *Washer*


----------



## nitewriter

The Best Years of Our Live*r*s


----------



## nitewriter

Angel has fallen *arches*


----------



## Volt01

back to the future shop


----------



## nitewriter

Citizen *Candy *Kane


----------



## wrenchboy

Mary Popcorn Poppins


----------



## wrenchboy

How to Train Your Dragonfly


----------



## swamptoad

Snakes On A Paper Plane


----------



## nitewriter

Shawshank Redemption Coupons


----------



## nitewriter

Frozen Assets


----------



## swamptoad

Horse Sense & Sensibility


----------



## swamptoad

Where The Wild Things Are Tame


----------



## swamptoad

The Many Adventures Of Winnie The Pooh Training


----------



## wrenchboy

Bathrooms: The Revenge of the Jedi


----------



## wrenchboy

Once Upon a Time in Hollys Wood


----------



## wrenchboy

Charlie's PlusSized Angels 

I would love to see this version!


----------



## swamptoad

Panic Room Service


----------



## nitewriter

A day at the *turtle* races


----------



## swamptoad

Driving Miss Daisy *Duck*


----------



## nitewriter

Won't you be my neighborhood watch


----------



## swamptoad

Frozen 2 Pizzas


----------



## nitewriter

Dark John Waters


----------



## littlefairywren

Thelma & Louise *Fletcher*


----------



## nitewriter

The Wizard of *B*oz *Scaggs*


----------



## littlefairywren

Raging Bull *Crap*


----------



## Volt01

Top gun rack


----------



## nitewriter

Little Ceasar Salad


----------



## nitewriter

The Cincinatti Kid*ney*


----------



## nitewriter

Inherit the Wind*bag*


----------



## nitewriter

Forty Second Street *Cleaners*


----------



## nitewriter

An American in Paris *Hilton*


----------



## squeezablysoft

*Frying *Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## nitewriter

Last Blood *Drive*


----------



## squeezablysoft

Fifty Shades of Grey *Poupon*


----------



## SSBHM

BOYSCOUT Knives Out


----------



## Grizzlybear

The Neverending Accounting Story


----------



## squeezablysoft

She's Having a Baby *Carrot*


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

The Wizard of ODDS
*now its a flick about how to beat/ cheat 'the house in Monaco or Vegas*


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Not sure if it's been used but how about:
PILLOW Fight Club


----------



## squeezablysoft

*Senior *Citizen Kane


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kramer vs. Kramer Championship


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

PURPLE Rain Main


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Wag the Dog Tail


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Thirteen Days Vacation


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Soylent Green Snack


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter Rabbit _*Stew*_


----------



## CPProp

*Wild *Picnic at hanging rock


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Blade Runner Marathon


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Stand not by me


----------



## littlefairywren

This Is Spinal Tap *Water*


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Ender's Game Over


----------



## AuntHen

Jurassic Trailer Park


----------



## MattB

A Fish Called Wanda Sykes


----------



## Donna

Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid _Rock_


----------



## kyle

Animal House trained


----------



## MattB

Pineapple Pizza Express


----------



## Donna

Ferris Buehler's Day Off _Switch_


----------



## MattB

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life _Cereal_


----------



## Angelette

Almost There Heroes


----------



## MattB

Bang the _Ear_ Drum Slowly


----------



## Donna

_The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent _Agency

_The Bobs Burgers Movie _With Fries


----------



## JackCivelli

Sophie’s _Weapon of_ Choice


----------



## redhottie

toothless fairy
jurassic parka
gone with the wind tunnel
dirty shoe dancing
axel grease


----------



## redhottie

few more

the fly swatter

footloose goose

harry potter and the scorccers stone soup


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Gone in 60-ish Seconds
Star Search Wars
American Misdemeanor Crime Story


----------



## JackCivelli

George of the _Urban_ Jungle


----------



## JackCivelli

Pride and _Extreme_ Prejudice


----------

